# The Manual of Tank Busters



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Anyone have or read the book "The Manual of Tank Busters" by by Gina Sandford & Richard Crow?

Is the book a good read? I can grab it for a few bucks, but cannot really find anything on whether the contents are any good or not.


----------

